# Probably a dumb question



## JustAnotherNut (Feb 27, 2017)

but I have to ask., since I'm more of a 'homesteader than a 'prepper' or is that a 'prepsteader'?

Anyway...…..just what kinds of things do you stockpile other than food, water, medical supplies, guns, ammo or weapons? Other than the weapons, just how much do you store? Or maybe the better question is how long can you survive on what you have stored? 3 months worth? 6 months? a year or longer?

Not trying to be nosy just to get an idea how far behind I really am...or not. 


Here the supplies are as follows...…

Food---6 months to a year

Water---20 gallon jugs + 10 cases bottled for drinking/cooking....plus a 200 gallon tank that's 3/4's full for pets & washing...….or us if we have too (also have a few water purifier/treatments)

Medical supplies----yes some in case of injury or illness, and enough medical knowledge to help, but I'm not a professional

Self defense----dogs, baseball bat (my favorite), squirt guns (yes and don't laugh. fill with hot pepper juice or ammonia), knives, swords, karambits, plus a pump shotgun & ammo 

Chickens----- to provide renewable meat/protein source

Garden seeds----about 5 years worth to grow 98% of what we normally eat, including 'ingredients' to make it and grains for flour and alternate chicken feed. (I'm a seedaholic) 

Canning jars and lids----I still have several dozen jars of different sizes awaiting harvest of the garden, a dozen or more boxes of new lids of both sizes, plus a couple hundred Tattlers

Alternate light---couple of lanterns, several propane cans, oil lamp with oil, candles, flashlights & batteries

Alternate heat and/or cooking----woodstove + 4 cords of wood...….works better as dual purpose in the winter, but there's also a fire pit in the yard to cook during summer. And a couple of cast iron skillets and dutch ovens. 

we also have a 1,000(?) watt generator, if need be, though currently gas supplies are getting low




As always water is my main concern, and lack of storage for it. But other than that...…….what am I missing?


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Plackers and other dental hygiene stuff.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

You don't have a gun? Start w/a 12 ga

whoops missed the 12, hope, it is a 870 or M37, buy buckshot and slugs, about 500 to start

Then a good 22LR, ammo for that, and a CF rifle .223 or .308, ammo 

A good pellet gun too. I've took out ~ 50 chipmunk/varminits this spring, besides woodchucks, and other vermin


----------



## stowlin (Apr 25, 2016)

Very much focus on things that help me produce for long term sustainable living. 

Example we just got a small incubator to increase our pheasant population. I can’t really stock up on pheasants but I can increase the population for the good of me and the neighbors. 

The sun doesn’t always shine here though many are heavily invested in solar it’s just not the greatest solution. Looked at some hydro solutions but they aren’t right for our flat lands, and so I am putting the bikes into power creation mode. 

Prepping accumulating can also be about skills. Learning how to get the most out of a chicken or pheasant, how to create electricity and store it are my current themes.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

stowlin said:


> Very much focus on things that help me produce for long term sustainable living.
> 
> Example we just got a small incubator to increase our pheasant population. I can't really stock up on pheasants but I can increase the population for the good of me and the neighbors.
> 
> ...


I grew up in the concrete jungle. What I knew about gardening you could fit on the head of a pin and still have room. I joined the local Master Gardeners Association and started learning. I still have a long way to go but I am getting there.

I have other skills that I used to be good at but I'm a little rusty from not doing them for a while. This shutdown has made me rethink a whole lot of things. So I'm working my way back to honing and building on those skills.


----------



## rstanek (Nov 9, 2012)

My wife and I started prepping about ten years ago, it was a challenge trying to figure out the wants and the needs. First thing we did was kind of two fold, what was out there for prepping as far as survival gear and making a list. We probably rewrote the list over a dozen times, maybe more. Anyway, it took us about six months to decide and acquire the basics and the expanded and tweaked from there. We prepared for two senerios, bugging out or staying put, each take slightly different gear and some of the same, which meant buy two of the same things, because we keep our bug out gear away from our home. We keep a five day pack with us where ever we go as to be able to get to our bug out gear when needed......


----------



## Chiefster23 (Feb 5, 2016)

Clothes, socks, winter clothing, and particularly boots and footgear.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

A shotgun and a baseball bat? I would rethink that if I were you. You might also consider a dual fuel (Gas and Propane) generator. Propane is much easier and safer to store and will last much longer then gas. How are you set for communications? 

You have good sources of renewable calories which is good. More then what I have to be sure. I make up for that shortage in food storage. If I am left to my own I can live off my food storage 2 years or more. I am well stocked in all the basics and beyond. My worry is medical now. While I have plenty of supplies I depended on my wife for her knowledge in that area. 

You seem to be going in the right direction except your security situation.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Add 

Tools
Cleaning Supplies
Fasteners
Fuel


----------



## 23897 (Apr 18, 2017)

stowlin said:


> Very much focus on things that help me produce for long term sustainable living.
> 
> Example we just got a small incubator to increase our pheasant population. I can't really stock up on pheasants but I can increase the population for the good of me and the neighbors.
> 
> ...


A pheasant trap is easy to construct and can be a great source of food. A pheasant feeder too to attract them.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Redneck (Oct 6, 2016)

JustAnotherNut said:


> but I have to ask., since I'm more of a 'homesteader than a 'prepper' or is that a 'prepsteader'?
> 
> Anyway...&#8230;..just what kinds of things do you stockpile other than food, water, medical supplies, guns, ammo or weapons? Other than the weapons, just how much do you store? Or maybe the better question is how long can you survive on what you have stored? 3 months worth? 6 months? a year or longer?
> 
> Not trying to be nosy just to get an idea how far behind I really am...or not.


I'd say you are pretty far ahead. I keep all that you mention plus, as mentioned, I too keep an incubator. It will run on dc power as well as ac. In a crisis, I would want to ramp up my chicken population greatly and I think that is the easiest way to do so.

I keep plenty of extra diesel & gas in the barn, where I rotate the 5 gallon jugs to keep it fresh. I have a small garden but in a crisis, would need to greatly increase garden space. I would use the tractor as long as possible.

I store large amounts of fertilizer and fungicides which I need for my fruit trees. I keep multiple gallons of Spinosad, which I really love for controlling insects. Also store quite a bit of malathion.

I have a rather large collection of felling axes, hatchets & saws, including several large bow saws with lots of replacement blades. Also keep large spools of nylon ropes in all different sizes. I have a wall full of pulleys and other tools for giving me the ability to lift heavy objects. I have maybe a dozen each of garden hoes and assorted shovels, to manually work in the gardens.

I keep around a dozen large solar panels in storage (half in Faraday enclosures) and two solar generators. I want to be able to run some of my electrical devices and keep tools charged. Also want to keep my water system pressurized, so I keep a Grundfos flex well pump, plus all associated controllers in Faraday enclosures. I keep a Well Waterboy well bucket for manually getting water from a well. And of course, I have the tool to grab the pitless adapter, so as to remove the existing pump from a well.

I have a manual fruit press and manual grinders, plus all the items needed to ferment and make apple cider. I figure that would be a good item for trade but also know having large quantities of apple cider vinegar will be very much so needed.

I keep several dc elements for water heaters and the tool to remove them. These can run directly off of solar panels.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

JustAnotherNut said:


> but I have to ask., since I'm more of a 'homesteader than a 'prepper' or is that a 'prepsteader'?
> 
> Anyway...&#8230;..just what kinds of things do you stockpile other than food, water, medical supplies, guns, ammo or weapons? Other than the weapons, just how much do you store? Or maybe the better question is how long can you survive on what you have stored? 3 months worth? 6 months? a year or longer?
> 
> ...


More firepower than just a shotgun.
YOU ARE A FOOL TO RELY ON A BASEBALL BAT FOR ANYTHING. THE ONLY RELIABLE WEAPON IS A GUN, BAR NONE.

My dogs are an early warning system that will attack in the house not outside without orders.

What I have inserted for answers above has taken a long to to accumulate.


----------



## JustAnotherNut (Feb 27, 2017)

Mad Trapper said:


> You don't have a gun? Start w/a 12 ga
> 
> whoops missed the 12, hope, it is a 870 or M37, buy buckshot and slugs, about 500 to start
> 
> ...


Stevens 320 with pistol grip and atleast 500 rounds. As for what type of cartridges, I'm not sure but there are 2 different ones, smaller/larger (black/red) and by the size of the holes in the lawn when trying it out, either one will do the job it's needed for.

There is a .22LR I got from my mother when she passed, but my oldest son has it at the moment. That one stays in the family.

And yes I forgot about the pellet gun. Not the greatest, but I've killed a few rats here with it.


----------



## JustAnotherNut (Feb 27, 2017)

stowlin said:


> Very much focus on things that help me produce for long term sustainable living.
> 
> Example we just got a small incubator to increase our pheasant population. I can't really stock up on pheasants but I can increase the population for the good of me and the neighbors.
> 
> ...


Ahead of the curve on 'sustainable' living as a prepsteader and have a broody hen sitting on a dozen eggs as I type. This is her second clutch this year alone and if she stays on the pace she's set for herself over the last year, she should brood atleast another clutch before winter.


----------



## JustAnotherNut (Feb 27, 2017)

Denton said:


> Plackers and other dental hygiene stuff.


yes got it


----------



## JustAnotherNut (Feb 27, 2017)

rstanek said:


> My wife and I started prepping about ten years ago, it was a challenge trying to figure out the wants and the needs. First thing we did was kind of two fold, what was out there for prepping as far as survival gear and making a list. We probably rewrote the list over a dozen times, maybe more. Anyway, it took us about six months to decide and acquire the basics and the expanded and tweaked from there. We prepared for two senerios, bugging out or staying put, each take slightly different gear and some of the same, which meant buy two of the same things, because we keep our bug out gear away from our home. We keep a five day pack with us where ever we go as to be able to get to our bug out gear when needed......


There really isn't a place for us to go, so I've always focused on staying put.


----------



## JustAnotherNut (Feb 27, 2017)

Chiefster23 said:


> Clothes, socks, winter clothing, and particularly boots and footgear.


yes, working on those


----------



## JustAnotherNut (Feb 27, 2017)

Prepared One said:


> A shotgun and a baseball bat? I would rethink that if I were you. You might also consider a dual fuel (Gas and Propane) generator. Propane is much easier and safer to store and will last much longer then gas. How are you set for communications?
> 
> You have good sources of renewable calories which is good. More then what I have to be sure. I make up for that shortage in food storage. If I am left to my own I can live off my food storage 2 years or more. I am well stocked in all the basics and beyond. My worry is medical now. While I have plenty of supplies I depended on my wife for her knowledge in that area.
> 
> You seem to be going in the right direction except your security situation.


With myself and 2 sons and only one gun on hand.....we need options. Communications is landline and cell phones and lung power. Living in a neighborhood with neighbors all around most of which we are on friendly terms and good ol ******** like ourselves...&#8230;..we are all each others back up.


----------



## JustAnotherNut (Feb 27, 2017)

Slippy said:


> Add
> 
> Tools
> Cleaning Supplies
> ...


yes we have the cleaning supplies, not sure what you mean about fasteners...&#8230;..carpenter, sewing or????

Yes we do need more fuel and don't get me started on the tools. It's a hot subject, as in.....hubs had had the garage full of different tools and several of each. When he passed, #2 becoming a mechanic decided to load them all up and TAKE THEM TO THE DUMP, so he could take over the garage with his own. Needless to say I blew a gasket.


----------



## Redneck (Oct 6, 2016)

JustAnotherNut said:


> Living in a neighborhood with neighbors all around most of which we are on friendly terms and good ol ******** like ourselves...&#8230;..we are all each others back up.


Same here however if starvation becomes an issue, it is every man for himself. If you have food and they don't, then they become a threat. For that reason, my stores include enough food for the folks on our country lane to last for months. I'd rather survive in a community.


----------



## JustAnotherNut (Feb 27, 2017)

******* said:


> I'd say you are pretty far ahead. I keep all that you mention plus, as mentioned, I too keep an incubator. It will run on dc power as well as ac. In a crisis, I would want to ramp up my chicken population greatly and I think that is the easiest way to do so.
> 
> I keep plenty of extra diesel & gas in the barn, where I rotate the 5 gallon jugs to keep it fresh. I have a small garden but in a crisis, would need to greatly increase garden space. I would use the tractor as long as possible.
> 
> ...


I don't have a grinder and is on my wish list. But I do have about 100lbs of flour that would last long enough for me to figure out alternatives for more. Got some grain seed, and growing more. Already have homemade ACV and other vinegars and have been learning about other ferments...&#8230;.yogurt, sourdough, kefir---just need to find or figure out a source of milk and not sure about disrupting the neighborhood with goats but is in mind.

As for power outage......I'm not that worried. Being in WA, solar is only good in the summer and even that can be a crapshoot. I can easily live just fine without electricity and my only concern is whatever is in the freezers, which is 80% meat will be canned to save it. We'll eat the rest in the first few days of whatever can't be canned or dried OR it will feed the chickens.


----------



## JustAnotherNut (Feb 27, 2017)

******* said:


> Same here however if starvation becomes an issue, it is every man for himself. If you have food and they don't, then they become a threat. For that reason, my stores include enough food for the folks on our country lane to last for months. I'd rather survive in a community.


I agree and while I probably would share in some way with the neighbors, I'd also help anyone that wants too to learn how to 'make their own'. I'll share/barter a couple of chickens & garden seeds & how too in exchange for something I need from them. I'd rather teach them or help them up, rather than handouts


----------



## Redneck (Oct 6, 2016)

JustAnotherNut said:


> I agree and while I probably would share in some way with the neighbors, I'd also help anyone that wants too to learn how to 'make their own'. I'll share/barter a couple of chickens & garden seeds & how too in exchange for something I need from them. I'd rather teach them or help them up, rather than handouts


So what happens if the crisis occurs in the very late summer or fall, and you have to wait months before you can even begin to grow food? You prepared for your neighbors to starve, while you don't. You prepared for each one of them to become a threat and if so, what can you do about it?

I came to the realization long ago, that in a crisis I didn't want a close in threat. I don't consider it handouts as all would have jobs and tasks. Several of my neighbors have cow herds and some have bees. Several have large, well stocked lakes. My plan would be for all neighbors to come together as a community. Joint security would be a high priority... protecting our homes and resources. Luckily we are pretty remote and off the beaten track.


----------



## JustAnotherNut (Feb 27, 2017)

SOCOM42 said:


> More firepower than just a shotgun.
> YOU ARE A FOOL TO RELY ON A BASEBALL BAT FOR ANYTHING. THE ONLY RELIABLE WEAPON IS A GUN, BAR NONE.
> 
> My dogs are an early warning system that will attack in the house not outside without orders.
> ...


There is 3 of us and only one gun. Have to make choices with what you have available. We're working on more firepower, but have also been trying to figure out ALL of our options and how to best utilize them. If one of us has the gun while in the house, the other 2 can sneak around each side of the house to ambush....and sure don't want either of those 2 with guns that could possibly shoot at each other in the foray.

Anyone come here I doubt they'll be knocking on the front door, but as soon as anyone shows up even at the bottom of the driveway, the dogs are barking the alert. Gives us a chance to have a few surprises of our own. Them having more guns than we do, doesn't mean much if they aren't at the ready with them, while trying to sneak around to the back...&#8230;.and we're there waiting for them. The sound of being hit with a bat isn't going to alert the rest of them to a problem like a gun shot would.

All in all, I hope it doesn't come down to that and where & how we are situated, we'll know they are coming long before they know where they're going.


----------



## JustAnotherNut (Feb 27, 2017)

******* said:


> So what happens if the crisis occurs in the very late summer or fall, and you have to wait months before you can even begin to grow food? You prepared for your neighbors to starve, while you don't. You prepared for each one of them to become a threat and if so, what can you do about it?
> 
> I came to the realization long ago, that in a crisis I didn't want a close in threat. I don't consider it handouts as all would have jobs and tasks. Several of my neighbors have cow herds and some have bees. Several have large, well stocked lakes. My plan would be for all neighbors to come together as a community. Joint security would be a high priority... protecting our homes and resources. Luckily we are pretty remote and off the beaten track.


Grow some things indoors for one thing. It may not be a lot, but atleast it's something and would take off some of the pressure of taking from mine. Sounds like you live in an area that most of your neighbors have options to provide for themselves. I'm in a neighborhood with houses all around me. There is no possible way I can feed them all from my stores.

I would hope we'd come together, each take stock of what we have to offer and work from there, long before starvation takes over. It's not something discussed openly, but I have my suspicions I'm not the only 'prepper' around here.


----------



## Redneck (Oct 6, 2016)

JustAnotherNut said:


> Grow some things indoors for one thing. It may not be a lot, but atleast it's something and would take off some of the pressure of taking from mine. Sounds like you live in an area that most of your neighbors have options to provide for themselves. I'm in a neighborhood with houses all around me. There is no possible way I can feed them all from my stores.
> 
> I would hope we'd come together, each take stock of what we have to offer and work from there, long before starvation takes over. It's not something discussed openly, but I have my suspicions I'm not the only 'prepper' around here.


Yes, there are just a few homes on our rural lane. But if you are surrounded by so many folks, then I don't see how you would be able to grow enough food to be self sufficient. Seems like that would paint a target on you.

IMO, few preppers really consider the implications of close in neighbors. Just having an arsenal of weaponry won't cut it. Neighbors have to be considered in any real plan.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

JustAnotherNut said:


> There is 3 of us and only one gun. Have to make choices with what you have available. We're working on more firepower, but have also been trying to figure out ALL of our options and how to best utilize them. If one of us has the gun while in the house, the other 2 can sneak around each side of the house to ambush....and sure don't want either of those 2 with guns that could possibly shoot at each other in the foray.
> 
> Anyone come here I doubt they'll be knocking on the front door, but as soon as anyone shows up even at the bottom of the driveway, the dogs are barking the alert. Gives us a chance to have a few surprises of our own. Them having more guns than we do, doesn't mean much if they aren't at the ready with them, while trying to sneak around to the back...&#8230;.and we're there waiting for them. The sound of being hit with a bat isn't going to alert the rest of them to a problem like a gun shot would.
> 
> All in all, I hope it doesn't come down to that and where & how we are situated, we'll know they are coming long before they know where they're going.


Ok, I see there is no military training present in the household.

I don't think of that because it is a part of me as a vet.

The pistol grip shotgun is not an ideal choice either.

IMHO, everyone should have a centerfire rifle for defense, be it a lever gun or a semi auto.

Sounds like your kids need some training, BEFORE anything happens.

If close enough for a bat, a bayonet will do the trick.

Ask anyone here with combat experience what they would prefer for a weapon, I don't think you are going to see any bats, ask @Smitty.

There is a saying, "you can never have enough firepower" and another one, "no one ever complained about having too much ammunition after a firefight".

Anybody with any smarts is not going to sneak up en mass, they will have people in a defensive position to lend fire support if needed to those on the approach.

Oh yes on prep supplies, as the world knows toilet paper!!!!I have about 50 cases of it, Understand, I have been at this since 1979, post blizzard of 1978.


----------



## JustAnotherNut (Feb 27, 2017)

SOCOM42 said:


> Ok, I see there is no military training present in the household.
> 
> I don't think of that because it is a part of me as a vet.
> 
> ...


No sir, no military training, but I doubt any troublemakers would either. As I said, we may not have the best of equipment in comparison, but we're not just some mindless dingleberries either and we may lose in the end, but would go down fighting and could give those troublemakers a run for their money.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

JustAnotherNut said:


> No sir, no military training, but I doubt any troublemakers would either. As I said, we may not have the best of equipment in comparison, but we're not just some mindless dingleberries either and we may lose in the end, but would go down fighting and could give those troublemakers a run for their money.


If the world turns to shit and there is no rule of law, all the stops would be pulled out.

Anyone trying to assault the bunker here would receive withering fire from many interlocked automatic weapons,

to end the fight as soon as possible.

When I say soon, I mean in 30 seconds or less.

Yes everything is legal, but at that point it won't matter.


----------



## Redneck (Oct 6, 2016)

JustAnotherNut said:


> No sir, no military training, but I doubt any troublemakers would either. As I said, we may not have the best of equipment in comparison, but we're not just some mindless dingleberries either and we may lose in the end, but would go down fighting and could give those troublemakers a run for their money.


The way I see it, the use of firearms is the last & worst case scenario. Unless you are Rambo, in a firefight anyone can get hit. So my prepping involves doing as much as possible to avoid conflict. Location would be highest priority. Accounting for in close neighbors is high too. All that being said, I am well armed and practice often on my home range.


----------



## Chiefster23 (Feb 5, 2016)

Everybody is in a different situation. SOCOM has a great fortified location and firearms up the wazoo. ******* is rural with friendly neighbors. Most of us are not nearly so fortunate and can’t afford to relocate to a better place. In American today it is very common to have neighbors with vastly differing viewpoints and sometimes unfriendly attitudes. So we each must make the very best of our own situation. Some of my neighbors are a real pain in the ass and I sure as hell ain’t feeding them under any circumstances. Would they present a danger to me? Sure! And I just might have to deal with that someday. But everyone is unique and has their own situations to deal with. Again, just do the best you can with what you have and can afford. Any plan and any preps is better than no plan and no preps.


----------



## Redneck (Oct 6, 2016)

Besides cast iron cookware, I do have a 25 gallon cast iron pot. If we have to go back to using wood as our fuel, such large pots will be very useful.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

JustAnotherNut said:


> yes we have the cleaning supplies, not sure what you mean about fasteners...&#8230;..carpenter, sewing or????
> 
> Yes we do need more fuel and don't get me started on the tools. It's a hot subject, as in.....hubs had had the garage full of different tools and several of each. When he passed, #2 becoming a mechanic decided to load them all up and TAKE THEM TO THE DUMP, so he could take over the garage with his own. Needless to say I blew a gasket.


Fasteners=Screws, Nails, Bolts, Nuts, Staples (Heavy duty fence staples) etc


----------



## JustAnotherNut (Feb 27, 2017)

******* said:


> Besides cast iron cookware, I do have a 25 gallon cast iron pot. If we have to go back to using wood as our fuel, such large pots will be very useful.


I did not realize they made them that big.


----------



## JustAnotherNut (Feb 27, 2017)

well poop


----------



## JustAnotherNut (Feb 27, 2017)

Slippy said:


> Fasteners=Screws, Nails, Bolts, Nuts, Staples (Heavy duty fence staples) etc


ok I shoulda known and yes we do have some


----------



## Redneck (Oct 6, 2016)

JustAnotherNut said:


> I did not realize they made them that big.


This size and larger. Think about it, if there is no power and you are dependent on wood for fuel, you need these to heat large quantities of water for cooking and washing. They are also used in processing animals and in the rendering of lard.


----------



## JustAnotherNut (Feb 27, 2017)

******* said:


> This size and larger. Think about it, if there is no power and you are dependent on wood for fuel, you need these to heat large quantities of water for cooking and washing. They are also used in processing animals and in the rendering of lard.


I do have some large pots for some of those activities, just not cast iron


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

I too have large pots, just not cast iron.

The ones I have came with the US Army field kitchen I have, duplicate stoves with all the hardware. 

They are of a size that will feed a rifle company.

They use gasoline burners for heating and cooking the food, but can be switched out to use wood if needed.

All the pots and square heads are made by Griswold, top quality.

They came with all the cooking utensils as issued.

Also have the immersion heaters for the galvanized cans for heating washing and rinsing mess kits and such.

Anybody here in the service prior to 1990 will remember what I am talking about if they were ever in combat arms.

That goes for the marines too, they had the same equipment.

Those heaters worked great for heating "C" rats.


----------



## Wryter (Jan 30, 2015)

Matches, candles, good knives, a machete, unscented bleach, rechargeable batteries, solar rechargers for the batteries, seeds (both heirloom and hybrid--heirloom so you can save seed to replant later and get the same crop and hybrid because sometimes you need hybrid vigor to get a decent crop in--just can't save the seeds as they don't breed true), mylar bags in various sizes and oxygen absorbers in various sizes (both needed for long term storage of rice, beans, flour, cornmeal and such), full propane bottles for a generator or grill--or gasoline cans with some Pri-G or Stabil added to the fuel. If you don't have a gun get a 12 ga shotgun, then remove the plug that only lets you load three rounds. Load it with alternate shells of slug and buckshot. I like pump action shotguns, largely because the sound they make when you rack a load will freeze anyone with a shred of common sense. A shorter barrel shotgun is more maneuverable inside your home or in brush. One with a pistol grip is more controllable in close quarters.


----------



## Wryter (Jan 30, 2015)

Chiefster23 said:


> Everybody is in a different situation. SOCOM has a great fortified location and firearms up the wazoo. ******* is rural with friendly neighbors. Most of us are not nearly so fortunate and can't afford to relocate to a better place. In American today it is very common to have neighbors with vastly differing viewpoints and sometimes unfriendly attitudes. So we each must make the very best of our own situation. Some of my neighbors are a real pain in the ass and I sure as hell ain't feeding them under any circumstances. Would they present a danger to me? Sure! And I just might have to deal with that someday. But everyone is unique and has their own situations to deal with. Again, just do the best you can with what you have and can afford. Any plan and any preps is better than no plan and no preps.


This is very well said. It's a good idea to get to know your neighbors and slowly feel them out on their political positions. Slowly, so you don't come off sounding like a whacko. Also, very few among us could survive on our own so if you can form a mutual assistance group consisting of people you would trust with your life that is a good plan.


----------

